# Set and remove KNOW_HOW_PROTECT of S7 blocks



## Anonymous (28 Juni 2004)

Set and remove KNOW_HOW_PROTECT of S7 blocks

Mit dem Step7Key können Sie den "KNOW_HOW_PROTECT"-Schutz von S7-300 und S7-400 Bausteine (FC,FB,OB,DB) setzen und auch wieder entfernen. Dies ist nötig, wenn der Programmierer und oder Hersteller des Steuerungssystems nicht mehr greifbar ist, er keinen Support für seine Software bietet oder der ursprüngliche Quellcode verloren gegangen ist. Oder sie möchten einen Geschützten Baustein online Beobachten. DAS IST DIE LÖSUNG.

http://rothenbacher.dyndns.org/download/setup_setp7key.zip


----------



## Anonymous (28 Juni 2004)

*Know-How*

..oder sie wollen sich den Aufwand sparen, den andere bei der Entwicklung des Bausteins hatten und sich mit fremden Federn schmücken. Sowas sollte man verbieten!

Bernd


----------



## Jochen Kühner (30 Juni 2004)

*Testen...*

Wollte Ihr Programm testen, aber geht ja nich...


----------



## sps-concept (30 Juni 2004)

*Test*

ich denke das ist auch besser so! Es wird schon so genug gegens Urheberrecht verstossen

MfG
André Räppel


----------



## Markus (30 Juni 2004)

die sache mit dem urheberecht ist natürlich eine schweinerei, aber ich muss gestehen das ich den knowhow schutz auch schonmal umgangen habe weil in der software einfach alles geschützt war, da war ein durchblicken nicht möglich.

ausserdem - wer den baustein aufmacht, muss ihn erst mal verstehen.
und wer ihn versteht schreibt ihn genausogut selber...


----------



## Zottel (30 Juni 2004)

Es gibt Schlösser, um Unbefugte am Betreten von Räumen zu hindern.
Es gibt professionelle Werkzeuge um Schlösser zu öffnen.
Nicht jeder, der ein solches Werkzeug erwirbt, will einbrechen.
Nicht jeder der eine Waffe erwirbt, hat Mordabsichten.


----------



## Anonymous (1 Juli 2004)

*Testen...*

Ich habe das PRG getestet, es geht! Aber ist es überhaupt Legal?? Es wirkt auch reichlich schlamip Programmiert... Zzz...


----------



## Zottel (1 Juli 2004)

Ich bin kein Anwalt.
Es scheint mir sicher legal zu sein, so lange du deine eigenen Bausteine schützt und wieder aufmachst 
Es scheint mir sicher legal zu sein, wenn der ursprüngliche Autor nicht mehr greifbar ist.
Es ist wohl legal, wenn es zur weiteren oder erweiterten Nutzing einer Anlage unumgänglich ist, in solchen Bausteinen zu ändern und der Hersteller/Autor keine Unterstützung gewährt. Er mag aber einen Anspruch auf irgendeine Vergütung/Entschädigung haben.

Im übrigen kommt es auf vertragliche Vereinbarungen mit dem Lieferanten solcher Bausteine an: Falls man im Vertrag akzeptiert hätte, solche Bausteine oder die SPS-Software im ganzen nicht anzuschauen, wäre es eine Vertragsverletzung. Andersherum könnte sich aus der Pflicht, eine solche Dokumentation zu liefern, die Mitarbeitern des Käufers oder Dritten die Wartung oder Modifikation einer Anlage ermöglicht, die Pflicht des Herstellers ergeben, den Schutz selbst zu entfernen.

Illegal war und wird es immer sein, Teile eines Programs, ob geschützt oder nicht, zu kopieren und gewerblich zu nutzen, wenn nicht das Einverständnis des Autors/Rechteinhabers vorliegt.

Den Bausteinschutz selbst aufzuheben war bislang wohl nicht illegal, erst was man damit tut konnte es sein.

Ob das modifizierte Urheberrecht, das die "Umgehung wirksamer technischer Massnahmen zum Schutz vor Kopien" verbietet, hier anwendbar wäre, weiß ich nicht.


----------



## plc_tippser (1 Juli 2004)

Ich kann den Grund für die Aufregung nicht verstehen. Wir haben für unsere Kernkomponente fertige FB´s. Ich mache mir aber nicht die Mühe, diese zu schützen. Bis die jemand durchsteigt, ist es schon ganz schön teuer geworden. Ich selber hätte auch keinen Skrupel Bausteine zu knacken und mir Anregungen zu holen. Ich habe damals auch bei den pointer Sachen unter S7 andere Programme angescchaut um zu verstehen. Aber sonst würde ich sowieso immer meine eigenen Sachen schreiben, damit bei auftretenden Problemen ich nicht der Oberdepp bin.

Gruß pt


----------



## Andi888 (2 Juli 2004)

*Re: Testen...*



			
				Jochen Kühner schrieb:
			
		

> Wollte Ihr Programm testen, aber geht ja nich...



Sehr geehrter Herr Jochen Kühner

Habe Ihren Beitrag gerade gelesen. Wenn Sie mir sagen wo Sie mit meinem Programm (Step7key) Probleme(aber geht ja nich..) hatten. 
Würde ich Ihnen gerne Helfen.

Mit freundlichen Grüßen

Andreas Rothenbacher
Autor: Step7key


----------

